# Michel Vlap



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2019)

Giocatore olandese dell’Heerenveen classe ‘97, è uno dei talenti esplosi quest’anno in Eredivisie. Impiegato prevalentemente come trequartista, si è reso protagonista di una stagione importante, mettendo a segno 17 gol e 6 assist. Pur essendo alto 1.90 è un giocatore molto tecnico: infatti i suoi punti di forza sono senz’altro il dribbling, il tiro e le capacità di inserimento. Ha un’ottima progressione, mentre l’altezza lo penalizza un po’ nello spunto nel breve. Tuttavia è un giocatore complessivamente molto interessante su cui sta puntando forte l’Atalanta. Essendo un trequartista col vizio del gol, non sarebbe una cattiva idea acquistarlo, visto che costa poco al momento, si parla di 5 milioni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Luglio 2019)

Comunque fateve da ngulo  almeno un commento per darmi il contentino con sto topic che ho aperto. Scopriteveli da soli i giocatori


----------

